# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος Alpine Limited DX-10

## teras

Καλησπέρα σας,
έχω τον διάδρομο Alpine Limited DX-10 και όταν τον βάζω μπρος μου εμφανίζει το μήνυμα λάθους Ε7.
Ξέρετε αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να το φτιάξω;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

